# Golden Pooping on Treadmill!!



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Can I ask, how often does he get out for walks to do his business?? Or are you using the treadmill for exercise and he thinks he is outside?

I definitely need more information in order to provide any relevant advice.

Kim


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm just guessing here but the surface of the treadmill must feel similar to a place he is allowed to poop. I'm thinking the treadmill needs to be moved to a room he doesn't have access to or needs to be covered when not is use.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Could be that he needs the physical act of running to help stimulate his need to evacuate...or maybe the treadmill is just stressful enough to bring on the need to go...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My guess is smell. They do like to go in the same place. So use Natures Miracle or one of the other enzyme cleaners on it, or water and white vinegar.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hahah I was picturing him running and pooping while using a dog-treadmill....




Ian'sgran said:


> My guess is smell. They do like to go in the same place. So use Natures Miracle or one of the other enzyme cleaners on it, or water and white vinegar.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

It's completely wrong that I think this post is hysterical. Maybe that's just because it's finals week and my brain and body are tired..., but it's probably the unexpectedness of that phrase, "golden pooping on treadmill." Hillarious (when it's not your treadmill anway).

Truly, BLESS YOUR HEART. Good luck with this issue! Bless you!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I know what I would do....I wouldn't let him back on my treadmill. LOL!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My friend works at a vet clinic with a treadmill....and it's not uncommon for some dogs to poop while on the treadmill....

But I think what we want to know....is your dog exercising when this is happening or not?

Either way, mroe supervision and he only gets near the treadmill when you KNOW he is empty.


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

When we first started exercising Whiskey on our treadmill, he had a few poop accidents. I have found if we let him out before hand and halfway through his work out, we avoid the problem. My theory is that getting them moving stimulates the need to have a bowel movement.
And yes, Whiskey would be running while he was pooping...like a horse...LOL


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just can't picture Enzo staying on the treadmill. It sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. lol How do you train your dogs to walk on it?


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

It was actually pretty easy...my husband did most of training with kibble. Now when we go down into the basement, the dogs jump on the treadmill and wait for us to start it


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> Could be that he needs the physical act of running to help stimulate his need to evacuate...or maybe the treadmill is just stressful enough to bring on the need to go...


^^ Same thing I was going to say. 

Also the reason why at marathons or races, you will often see portapotties around the 4 or 5K mark!!


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

a treadmill would definitely be something I'd want, so I wouldn't have to walk Roxy in the dead of winter! :bowl:


----------



## My Josie (Feb 4, 2020)

This is funny as I thought my Bernedoodle was the only one lol!! She trained herself on the treadmill at 20 weeks - she loves it. I say - Josie want to go for a run and she jumps on the treadmill and waits for me to turn it on. She did this several times with no problems. Then not once, twice but 3 times she went poop and saying the cleanup was disgusting is being mild. The 3rd time I actually was standing right next to her - she passed wind so I decided to stop the treadmill and take her outside - in the 30 sec it took me to have that thought and stop the machine - she had gotten into squat position (while moving) and already started to poop. Luckily I had a pee pad handy and "caught" most of it and put her outside. The problem is the poop gets on the treadmill and then circulates so the cleanup (even if it is not the whole movement) is crazy. She loves the treadmill and goes and stands on it wanting to run but now I am hesistant as cleanup is such a mess. She gets 3 good walks every day and lots of play time so not a matter of exercise - she just really likes it.


----------



## My Josie (Feb 4, 2020)

Any suggestions for covering the treadmill?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Josie said:


> Any suggestions for covering the treadmill?


I'm not sure if you could cover it with plastic without it getting caught which would cause more problems. 

I would try to get your dog out to go potty before letting them on the treadmill.


----------



## My Josie (Feb 4, 2020)

I was thinking of shrink wrapping it. I do take her out before the treadmill but it is still hit and miss. It is just so horrible to clean up even if it is just a little. She is a big dog so not little turdettes


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My Josie said:


> I was thinking of shrink wrapping it. I do take her out before the treadmill but it is still hit and miss. It is just so horrible to clean up even if it is just a little. She is a big dog so not little turdettes


Maybe do a short treadmill run, take her out and encourage her to poop, and then go back to the treadmill. I had no idea this was a thing!


----------

